# TIA Portal V13; Bildbausteine Sichtbarkeit



## rogseut (20 August 2014)

HI

Hab ein Problem, ich möchte innerhalb eines Bildbausteins mehrere Grafikelemente über Bool Variablen sichtbar oder unsichtbar schalten.
Leider hab ich nichts gefunden wo ich das einstellen kann. Wer kann mir da weiter helfen, befürchte fast das es einfach nicht geht.


----------



## Mecha2312 (21 August 2014)

Hallo,

Bool-Variable in der Schnittstelle anlegen und
 für das entsprechende Grafikelement die Animation"Sichtbarkeit" einfügen und mit der gewünschten Bool-Variablen verbinden.
Dann kannst Du "von außen" an die Schnittstelle mit Steuerungsvariablen oder internen Variablen anbinden.


----------



## rogseut (22 August 2014)

Muss es nochtesten sollte aber funktionieren.


----------



## rogseut (31 August 2014)

Leider verlief der Test bisher nicht erfolgreich, Arbeite noch an einer Lösung.
Möchte einfach nur den Bildbaustein Sichtbar oder Unsichtbar schalten, ist leider sehr wichtig für mein HMI konzept.
Es geht um eine Serienmaschine die Optional aufgebaut ist und die Optionen ein oder ausgeblendet werden.

Wer hat möglich Lösungsansätze?


----------



## PN/DP (31 August 2014)

Hier eine Anleitung für WinCC flexible, das sollte aber in TIA nicht so viel anders aussehen.
Wie kann ein Bildbaustein unsichtbar geschaltet werden?

Harald


----------



## rogseut (2 September 2014)

*Status "schon besser"*

Danke für die Unterstützung Harald.

Das How to von Siemens hatte ich aber schon durch gearbeitet, dennoch THX.

Ich hab es inzwischen schon hin bekommen jedoch noch nicht ganz so wie ich es mir gewünscht hab.
Und zwar hatte ich vor den Bildbaustein als Schnittstelle nur einen HMI UDT zu geben diesen dann mit einem PLC UDT zu verbinden.
Doch leider so scheint es geht das alles mit "Normalen Variablen", alles bis auf diese Sichtbarkeit.
Diese darf anscheinend nicht per UDT angebunden sein dann funktioniert es auch.

Werde aber noch verschiedene Sachen testen.


----------



## rogseut (4 September 2014)

Endlich gefunden. Habs selber versaubäudelt. Lag an der absoluten Adressierung bei den UDT´s.
Hab nachtäglich den UDT geändert :-(
Dieser wurde 2byte länger.

Leider geht bei den UDT´s keine symbolische Adressierung *oder weiß jemand wie es geht?????*


----------

